# vpn pptpclient problem



## l2f (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,

I run mpd 3.18 on fbsd 6.4 to allow vpn (encrypted) between my gateway and my lan

On server
mpd.conf:
default:
load pptp1
pptp1:
new -i ng1 pptp1 pptp1
load global


global:
set iface disable on-demand
set iface enable proxy-arp
set iface idle 0
set iface mtu 1400
set iface enable tcpmssfix
set iface up-script /usr/local/etc/mpd/ng-up.sh
set iface down-script /usr/local/etc/mpd/ng-dwn.sh
set bundle max-logins 2
set bundle disable multilink
set bundle enable compression
set bundle enable encryption
set link mtu 1440
set link no pap chap
set link enable chap
set link enable chap-msv1
set link enable chap-msv2
set link keep-alive 10 60
set link enable acfcomp protocomp
set ipcp ranges 192.168.1.1/24 192.168.1.50/24
set ipcp yes vjcomp
set ipcp dns 24.200.241.37 24.201.245.77
# set ipcp nbns 10.0.0.20
set ccp enable mppc
set ccp enable mpp-e40
set ccp enable mpp-e56
set ccp enable mpp-e128
set ccp yes mpp-stateless
set ccp yes mpp-compress

mpd.link
pptp1:
set link type pptp
set pptp self 192.168.1.1
set pptp enable incoming
set pptp disable originate
# set pptp disable windowing

I am able to connect with w2k but not with my laptop running fbsd 6.1 with pptpclient

FBSD - Laptop
ppp.log:

```
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Warning: The alias command is deprecated
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: PPP Started (direct mode).
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Establish
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Apr 7 20:28:46 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: opening -> carrier
Apr 7 20:28:47 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: carrier -> lcp
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes)
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (yves)
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=927FA09C4F1330970055EB30D7DA245346B6CA8E)
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Apr 7 20:28:48 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Network
[B]Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Unknown protocol 0x8053 (Encryption Control Protocol)[/B]
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: read (0): Got zero bytes
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: open -> lcp
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Terminate
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 8 secs: 502 octets in, 1247248 octets out
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: 12 packets in, 1433 packets out
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: total 155968 bytes/sec, peak 3392 bytes/sec on Tue Apr 7 20:28:54 2009
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> closed
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: bundle: Dead
Apr 7 20:28:54 beastieMobile ppp[1608]: Phase: PPP Terminated (normal).
```

So what I miss in my configuration ?!

Thank you in advance for your help.

L2F


----------

